# Anyone ever see a BIM 1/4 ounce local druggist mold bottle?



## Plumbata (May 28, 2013)

Yesterday I was digging in my mid-20s dump, and as luck would have it, I found a splendid little bottle, 1/4 ounce capacity and just shy of 2.25 inches tall, embossed with "Block and Kuhl Co" which was a prosperous local department store. I had dug 1 ounce and 1/2 ounce examples in the past (none listed or acknowledged to have been known prior to my digging them) but I never expected to find a 1/4 ounce example, as I've never heard of bottles so small being embossed with a local business and intended for use in non-export trade. I figure the bottles held perfume or other pricy goods.

 So, have any of you fine folks seen any 1/4 ounce or smaller bottles intended for local trade? Ever see druggists that small?

 Pics coming later. []


----------



## LC (May 28, 2013)

Could have been a sample bottle .


----------



## botlguy (May 28, 2013)

Hey Plumby [8D] this is right down my ally. I have quite a few bottles this size but nothing as you describe, containing as little as 1/4 ounce. As you already know, 1/2 ounce is typically the lower end of pharmacy bottle sizes. I will wait with bated breath for your pictures, please include at least one with the other sizes for comparison.


----------



## DruggistBottles (May 28, 2013)

I have about 500 druggist.  Not all are out where I can check them.   From the ones I could see the smallest in general were 1/2 oz and about 2.75".  My smallest embossed drug store is a Teal 2.5" HARRY W. ZEEMER'S / DRUG STORE from Columbia, PA.  I do have some paper label only druggists that are 2".  I also have a 2.125" SULTAN DRUG Co ST. LOUIS and a 2" THE QUAKER DRUG CO from Seattle WA.  But I usually consider "Drug Co" bottles as different than Drug Store.

 My Zeemer's is the second from the right on the front row in this picture.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys! Apologies for the delay, I finally got around to taking pictures:

 Here it is sandwiched between the 1/2 and 1 ounce "Schipper and Block" precursor bottles above (from 1905-1914), and the 1/2 and 1 ounce "Block and Kuhl Co." brethren below (from 1914 and after):





 Closer:





 Less than 2 and 1/4th inches tall. Pretty small, eh?





 Now I figure these held perfumes rather than medicines, but the bottles were made by the Carr-Lowrey Glass Company in a bottle and lip finish style identical to other actual druggists I've dug, so it "sorta" qualifies as the mythical 1/4 ounce druggist I've wondered about the potential existence of.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2013)

I can see why you like it.. all those bottles are Kuhl as hell..! 1/4oz'ers are not an every day affair, especially when attributable...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2013)

...imagine the delight in the eyes of the gaffer who showed up for another day of toil and sweat blowing bottles when the boss brings out this teeny little mold barely as heavy as a standard mallet.. pawdy toyme! [8D]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLER PLUMMY !!!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 4, 2013)

If the SULTAN DRUG CO. doesn't qualify, I can't top it. Nice find, gotta be quite unusual.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Aug 18, 2013)

I did a posting asking to see people's largest and smallest bottles.  You can see a close up of my SULTAN DRUG CO.  Below is another view of the SULTAN with my biggest bottle.  

 Here is another post with incredibly small bottles.

 Lastly here is a post that shows possible bottles sizes for druggists.  Including a double Philadelphia Oval at 1/4".  I plan to double check my smallest druggists to see if any are marked that size.  I need to add some water to my SULTAN to see just what it held.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's my smallest embossed candidate flanked by two 1/2 oz pharms on the right and two department store bottles on the left.  Holds 7.4ml so it's a 1/4 oz bottle but technically also a department store bottle and not a druggist bottle.  Still love it, from Hoshield Kohn's Baltimore, MD.  Is your Sultan a 1/4 oz?  Would still like to see picks of a plain jane with ounce symbol or embossed 1/4 oz druggist bottles.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 23, 2013)

That's a nice quarter...[][][][][]


----------



## botlguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is a picture of my 1/4 ounce SULTAN DRUG CO. St LOUIS U.S.A. bottle it measures exactly 2 inches tall. I do have a question, not meaning to jump this thread, is this considered a "Local" pharmacy or a "National" brand?


----------



## DruggistBottles (Aug 28, 2013)

Good question.  I have always hesitated to call a "drug co" bottle a druggist.  It sounds too much like a medicine manufacturer.  However some "drug co" bottle are in traditional shaped druggist bottles and I tend not have a problem with them.  Recently I picked up an amber Idaho "drug co" bottle in a soda shape.  I do not know of any colored "druggist", "pharmacist" etc.. bottles from Idaho so I may have to count it or I will never have a colored Idaho druggist bottle.


----------



## digger dun (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's the littlest BIM embossed local pharmacy I've ever found.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Very cool Stephen!  I have a nice assortment of 1/2oz. RI pharmacy bottles, most are square.  A 1/4oz. from RI is now on my wish list!


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 30, 2013)

Great little bottles Toby and Jim!


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 30, 2013)

Cool stuff people, thanks for sharing and commenting! Please feel free to discuss other small bottles, finds and pictures, this is an interesting topic. James, thanks for sharing the pics and links. What is the little bottle in the center embossed with? Is it a 1/4 ouncer? 

 Steve, That is a great find, thanks for verifying others exist! Can you tell who made it? I can't see it very well but it looks similar in form to mine, was it made by the Carr-Lowrey Glass Co. also? I wish I could get my hands on one of their 1910-1915 catalogs and see what the name of the style is. It is interesting that yours also came from a prosperous department store, though I tried to search the name and came up with squat. Are you sure you spelled the name right? I'm curious to know more about the establishment. Clarification would be greatly appreciated, it seems that these are pretty uncommon finds. Since both are from department stores it seems a pattern is emerging suggesting they likely held perfume or perfume ingredients. It would be great if others this size turned up, especially if a true druggist emerges.

 Jim, I agree with James and consider it to be a national brand, intended more "for export" than distribution from a fixed location to end users (drug store). I've dug one of them up, they are neat bottles thanks for sharing.

 Taylor, by "square" do you mean like truly square homeopathic pharmacy bottles, or just generally rectangular bottles (and not oval like the block and kuhl)? Anyway, I'm sure you have a good chance of digging one, but actually seeing it before it gets shoveled away is the hard part. [] I was lucky; it was laying flat with the bottom facing me, and as I dug at the wall of ash and junk the layer removed exposed the bottom, perfectly flush with the ash, and being hollow and intact it really visually popped out at me relative to the light colored ash. There had to be department stores in RI that had some made. Please share some pics when ya find one. []


----------



## madman (Aug 30, 2013)

hey man heres some of my little local druggists


----------



## DruggistBottles (Aug 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Cool stuff people, thanks for sharing and commenting! Please feel free to discuss other small bottles, finds and pictures, this is an interesting topic. James, thanks for sharing the pics and links. What is the little bottle in the center embossed with? Is it a 1/4 ouncer?


 
 The little bottle in the center is embossed

 SOZODONT // FOR THE / TEETH / AND BREATH // SOZODONT

 It did not hold much, but it still has some content... maybe I should try it.

 Here is a close up of it and some others. The amber is about 1 7/8" Early on I dug a little cache of them and have never found them again.


----------



## Bottleworm (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Plummy how have you been haven't heard from you for a while. Did you see my post on the Peoria bottle I bought the other day. I posted it on the new to the collection. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/New-Illinois-meds%2C-from-Peoria%2C-Bloomington-and-Freeport-and-some-other-stuff%21/m-623962/tm.htm


----------



## DruggistBottles (Aug 30, 2013)

Here are some other tiny bottles I forgot I had.  

 The tall one is a druggist, probably a 1/2 oz size.  It is 2 7/8" tall and embossed:

 P. A. RYAN / DRUGGIST / (mortor & pestle) / REDWOOD CITY / CAL.


 The teal colored one is an ink, or perfume, and is 1 9/16" tall.  It is now the smallest bottle in my collection that I have found so far.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 2, 2013)

Mike, are any of yours !/4 oz?

 I think Toby's might be and its a druggist?

 Stephen, I did screw up the spelling, its Hochschild, Kohn & Co. / Baltimore - they were a major dept store and probably did hold perfume or some other toiletry.  I added some to this pic - dept stores on left and drug bottles on right.  Left, top to bottom:

 MORGAN & / MILLARD / BALTIMORE, MD
 MORGAN & / MILLARD / BALTIMORE, MD (amber)
 Eisenberg's / TOILET DEPT. / Baltimore, MD
 HUTZLER BROS. Co. / BALTO., MD.
 Hochschild, / Kohn & Co. / Baltimore
 Hochschild, / Kohn & Co. / Baltimore

 Right, top to bottom:

 B-HAP-E C0 / NEW YORK
 Boyd & Fulford / Bel Air, Md.
 Sites + Galligher / Baltimore
 W S & Co  ( William Smith & Co. - York PA druggist - holds 3/8 oz)

 Another two major Baltimore Dept stores were HECHT CO. and KORVETTES (sp?)


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 2, 2013)

Stephen, on the larger MORGAN & MILLARD having the same form as yours it reads PATD 6/25/89 / C. L. G. CO.  so the form looks to have a Carr-Lowrey Glass Company from Baltimore patent.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 2, 2013)

oops, I turned the photo so its top row, right to left and bottom row, right to left!


----------

